# Probleme de connexion internet à ma neuf box ipod touch



## roechlucas (25 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, voila mon probleme : je voudrais utiliser internet sur mon ipod  touch , mais malgré des efforts je n'y arrive pas. 

Une question stupide je le pense : Où trouver le mot de passe a taper pour pouvoir acceder a sa neuf box depuis son ipod ?

j'attends vos reponses avec impatience : merci d'avance !

roechlucas , nouveau venu



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------

personne ne peut me venir en aide? quel mot de passe faut-il taper et ou le trouver?


----------



## Gwen (25 Décembre 2009)

Le mot de passe est celui que t'as donné Neuf et qui doit être marqué sur ta box.


----------



## roechlucas (25 Décembre 2009)

d'accord merci je vais essayer


----------

